# Who has the best voice ever?



## punchwhiterightside (Feb 27, 2021)

My favorite 
1: Adele 
2: Linda Ronstadt 
3: Sam Cooke 

Which is your best voice?


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2021)

Linda Ronstadt. She could do anything and proved it.


----------



## The Monarch (Mar 17, 2021)

I don’t know if it’s the best, but Mark Hollis from Talk Talk had great pipes.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Don't know about ever, but Floor Jansen is certainly in the running right now.


----------



## Fast Money (Mar 17, 2021)

Frank Fucking Sinatra.


----------



## MickeyFins (Mar 17, 2021)

Linda Ronstadt is amazing... but for sheer voice I have to go Yma Sumac. Amazing range she had.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Autofire (Mar 17, 2021)

Maynard James Keenan or Tom Yorke. 

Who is Linda Ronstadt ?


----------



## JENERATOR13 (Mar 18, 2021)

Sam Cook


----------



## Kindbud421 (Mar 18, 2021)

Maynard James Keenan, miles Kennedy! Both voices so versatile!


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 18, 2021)

Freddie? At least for Rock. It's a tough question without being genre specific to be honest.


----------



## Moldy (Mar 18, 2021)

Janis and Roy.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Mar 18, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Freddie? At least for Rock. It's a tough question without being genre specific to be honest.


Agreed cuz different genres, different ranges and styles...


----------



## Arkos (Mar 18, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Freddie? At least for Rock. It's a tough question without being genre specific to be honest.


For me it's Freddie, Roy and Johnny Cash.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2021)

Autofire said:


> Maynard James Keenan or Tom Yorke.
> 
> Who is Linda Ronstadt ?


"There are two kinds of men in this world, those with a crush on Linda Ronstadt, and those who never heard of her". -Willie Nelson


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 6, 2021)

Not necessarily the best, but i love and can fall asleep to Layne Staley, Axl Rose and Jim Morrison like a baby. 3 very different voice/styles and i love them all.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## ISK (Dec 24, 2021)

Bob Dylan


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 24, 2021)

Dylan dylan dylan


----------



## Shawnee Mike (Jan 9, 2022)

https://m.facebook.com/thevinylfactoryuk/videos/june-tyson-astro-black/171306228211336/



June Tyson - vocalist for many Sun Ra recordings


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Lemmy. 
Hands down.


----------



## Shawnee Mike (Jan 11, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Lemmy.
> Hands down.


My man did have that throat, didn’t he? H.R. from bad brains too!


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 10, 2022)

Almost any Motown artist beats anyone mentioned so far imo and currently not a male vocalist close to Chris Stapleton wether you like the genre or not. Hell Whitney Houston beats most mentioned if we’re talking pipes and not voice. Adele is great though


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 10, 2022)

Bob Marley and Peter Tosh.


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 10, 2022)

Roy Orbison for certain...
Frank Sinatra
Freddie Mercury
Robert Plant
John Fogerty
Amy Winehouse


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 10, 2022)

Dave Mustaine
Geddy Lee


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Feb 10, 2022)

This would definitely have to broke into genres. All great singers but ….. vocalist is different imo


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


>


Lmfao. How did I forget about this guy hahaha


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 10, 2022)

Plant would make my short list 


Antidote Man said:


> Roy Orbison for certain...
> Frank Sinatra
> Freddie Mercury
> Robert Plant
> ...


----------



## fskitch (Feb 10, 2022)

Bon Scott


so sick of hearing Queen and FM, it was nice to hear a Queen song every now and then back in the 70’s and 80’s but the woke embracement of Freddie Mercury has made me burned out on Queen.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud421 (Feb 10, 2022)

DIO! Enough said, rock genre


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 11, 2022)

.

For one song it's hard to beat this guy, incredible range.

*Morten Harket* is best known for being the lead singer of the Norwegian pop band A-ha, which produced the 1980s hit "Take On Me" and its innovative music video.

.






.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 11, 2022)

Prince. Fight me.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 11, 2022)

Come at me bro lol


----------



## Kerowacked (Feb 11, 2022)

In order, Cher.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 11, 2022)

fskitch said:


> Bon Scott
> 
> 
> so sick of hearing Queen and FM, it was nice to hear a Queen song every now and then back in the 70’s and 80’s but the woke embracement of Freddie Mercury has made me burned out on Queen.


You’re confused 
Check the forum for the political section


----------



## xtsho (Feb 11, 2022)

There is no best but there's a lot of greats.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 11, 2022)

Whitney had crazy pipes


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## ChongMaBong (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 11, 2022)

Ive heard many people say "nobody sings like that guy could" about Freddie Mercury and they were more right than they knew, it was actually studied and proven 









Science says Freddie Mercury is the best singer of all time


Freddie Mercury was the greatest singer of all time. That’s what the study called “Freddie Mercury – acoustic analysis of the fundamental frequency of speech, vibrato and sub-harmonics”. It was made by Austrian, Czech and Swedish researchers. In partnership with the University of Czech Republic...




rockandrollgarage.com




.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 11, 2022)

Pavarotti


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 11, 2022)

Freddie Mercury
Etta James
Sade
Michael Buble (not a huge fan but his voice is stellar)
Andrea Bocelli


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 11, 2022)

Oh and Mariah Carey in the 90s
And Whitney Houston.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 11, 2022)

Amy Winehouse had a herion-chic vibe done like no other.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 11, 2022)

Ozzy

Or actually Geddy Lee


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 11, 2022)

Amy Winehouse had an authentic style and real talent, something akin to Ella Fitzgerald or Billy Holliday, an African American jazz club star... completely nonfaked and one of a kind... She doesn't sound white... like Adele and a lot of these more modern stars. There's some operatic term for her abilities...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## poorbastard (Apr 18, 2022)

Eva Cassidy deserves an honourable mention.....


----------



## Honyuk96 (Apr 18, 2022)

Wolf Alice. Incredible talent i don’t know how to drop a you tube video


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 19, 2022)

Always Freddy Mercury but he is gone 
This guy has some sweet pipes too
Yeah I have a wide range


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)

You need the right tool for the job. If southern blues is the work being done. . .


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

There are different voices.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)

Robert Plant has a decent voice.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 19, 2022)

Pavarotti !


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 19, 2022)

Lane Staley


----------



## go go kid (Apr 19, 2022)

cass elliot deserves a mention


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)

JonathanT said:


> Lane Staley


Hell ya. I saw those guys a few times. Best and craziest concert yet was Alice in Chains. All in Seattle. I was born there too, but didn't get into heroin. Weed is addictive enough to me.

He sang this while he kneeled down the whole time not really moving with his sunglasses on. I'm sure he was on heroin, but it kicked ass. Then when "Would" came on the crowd went crazy. My ex freaked out and had the crowd lift her up and she crowd surfed her way to the side and out of the front. I tried to get people to lift me up so I could stay with her, but they couldn't pick me up. I just had to barge my way through the crowd that was trying to go the opposite away as me. Sick and wild times.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 19, 2022)

chester bennington had a great singing voice too


----------



## go go kid (Apr 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hell ya. I saw those guys a few times. Best and craziest concert yet was Alice in Chains. All in Seattle. I was born there too, but didn't get into heroin. Weed is addictive enough to me.
> 
> He sang this while he kneeled down the whole time not really moving with his sunglasses on. I'm sure he was on heroin, but it kicked ass. Then when "Would" came on the crowd went crazy. My ex freaked out and had the crowd lift her up and she crowd surfed her way to the side and out of the front. I tried to get people to lift me up so I could stay with her, but they couldn't pick me up. I just had to barge my way through the crowd that was trying to go the opposite away as me. Sick and wild times.


exalent, never herd them b4, herd of them, but never listened untill now that is, thanx


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)

go go kid said:


> exalent, never herd them b4, herd of them, but never listened untill now that is, thanx


He overdosed in 2002 from a speedball (heroin and coke combined). Heroin was big in Seatlle. Kurt Kobain was hooked too until he blew his head off with a shotgun. Most of the Seattle grunge bands were heroin junkies.









Layne Staley - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Pavarotti !


Hey MICHI-CAN ,
He's in a whole different league in my opinion. I find a lot of bad voices that are very appealing that I love to listen to, like Neil Young, Dylan , Joe Cocker...on and on. Then there is the juggernaut, the power house, the guy who can put me on my knees. I'm stoned. Hey, read the other night that you are in very rough shape....I'm so sorry ! I admire you for the humor you've displayed , the good yuks......the grace under pressure !


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

Early Rob Halford


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

Best male singer. There is none. There's just many good ones.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Early Rob Halford


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Best male singer. There is none. There's just many good ones.


Saw Soundgarden a few times too. Still have Louder than Live (a promo cd they sent to some radio stations), and Badmotorfinger with SOMMS. He did have a great voice. Another Seattle guy. The cardboard and Duct tape was how they sent them out.

F


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Saw Soundgarden a few times too. Still have Louder than Live (a promo cd they sent to some radio stations), and Badmotorfinger with SOMMS. He did have a great voice. Another Seattle guy. The cardboard and Duct tape was how they sent them out.
> 
> View attachment 5121438FView attachment 5121439View attachment 5121440View attachment 5121441


I saw them years ago at the Pine Street in Portland. Late 80's. Good times.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 19, 2022)

Chris Cornell could actually sing and not just scream like so many.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 20, 2022)

there's something about the rasp in John Fogerty's voice I love. Born on the Bayou is a good example. Its never a "best voice" for me, it seems to be mood and song based, but for now ill go with:




Also have a soft spot for Teddy Sinclaire (Cruel Youth) as well. Amazing voice.


----------



## JonathanT (Apr 20, 2022)

Try out Alice in Chains, Dirt and Nutshell.


----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 20, 2022)

Duke Nukem

or 

Master Chief.


----------

